# New Homepage Image



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2013)

Hope you guys like it... just shot these today (getting used to how lightroom works)






http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/


----------



## Lefty (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice, Jon!


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks terrific Jon!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 3, 2013)

I like it, especially that splash of blue. 

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice Jon.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 3, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## JMac (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks great. Haven't visited the sight in a while, but I saw you made that first one the cover image on Facebook. Love the patina on that one


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2013)

Those are all in new condition


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 3, 2013)

The blues and purples threw me off. Still beautiful nonetheless


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 4, 2013)

nice!


----------



## jigert (Feb 4, 2013)

Great pics, Jon!


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 4, 2013)

lookin good!

I love lightroom, but probalem is, now you will never be able to just use an unedited raw image without "fixing" it.


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice work Jon. All the editing software really takes digital photography to a new level, enjoy.


----------



## markenki (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks great. They go very well with the rest of the page.


----------



## eaglerock (Feb 4, 2013)

Well done, good balance in the light. i love lightroom too, been using it for 4 years now.


----------

